# need someone to talk too



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry I'm bored to death...anyone wanna chat


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sitting here bored also...hehehe

Always looking to chat


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

How are you? I'm babysitting but the kids are sleeping lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am bored too i am waiting for my husband to wake up and i hopefully get to talk to him before he has to go back to work (hes a marine thats stationed in iraq right now i get to talk to him on the internet). this forum needs a chat room


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Doing good. Sitting here with my hubby he is a zombie in front of the tv. My kids are in bed thank goodness. Had a fajita party tonight and everyone had super full bellies and ran off to bed...lol

How's your night going?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright...just like thinking about the past and how crazy fast life is going by...I'll be 19 in January and me and my better half are settled down talking about marriage and kids and our own house. I just think about how it feels like I was 5 yesterday


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Girl I know what your talking about. 

I'll 30 next year. I have a 9 year old an an 11 year old. Everything goes by so fast. But it seems as if your life is going good, well from what little I just read...


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea except the sad stuff, like my mom dying in May of this year and my better halfs mom dying september of this year...and living with his damn grandma who is going to drive me bonkers....ugh...sorry venting...I dont really have anyone to talk too


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwww I'm sorry for the passing of both your mothers.

As I got older I lost touch with my old friends. So now I don't really have anyone. Just my close family and it gets old talking to them. That's why I joined here. Thinking maybe I could make some friends that love their pups as mch as I love mine. So I know how you feel. I think spending to much time with any family member will drive you nuts....hahaha. Went for a weekend at my mothers'. She was riding the nerves before i left..lol.

Vent all you want....


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm here..now, lol. JUST got home. Whew. We had our deaf meeting tonight, went out to dinner before hand, and then I had to run into Walmart to grab a few things (at least the kids were sound asleep in the car). I am EXHAUSTED, but I have to stay up because Athena has waaaay too much energy from being in the crate (since I'm a SAHM, she is crated usually just at night, or when I go to the store but thats not that long).


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont know I'm just stressed, dont have enough money to rent and especially not enough to buy, his grandmothers adopted kids 11 and 15 are gonna die if they dont knock off their spoiled behavior...His grandma needs to get off her cheap horse and learn to live that her electric bill is going to go up with 2 extra people in the house and she needs to learn that she bitches too damn much and that not everyone cares what she wants...if you want help ask...dont whine about it...

Honey I'll go on and on and on about this...I appreciate her letting us stay with her...but she either whines or bitches about something...

My poor dogs cant be out very long because of her stupid ankle biters wanting to be out...and her stupid cat that my dogs will eat...and her and yada yada yada...

She doesnt make her kids to anything...her 15yr old daughter is a slut and never comes home and her 11yr old sits on his ass and plays video games all day its just ridiculous


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok maggiesmommie & pittlover86 ..... I'm Whitney

If it's not a bother could you ladies tell me your names....


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm Mandee well Mandolin but I go by Mandee lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow....Does sound kinda bad. But remember it'll get better. 

That's what I kept thinking..And it did FINALLY...lol

We moved from a 900 sqf apartment to a 2600 sqf house. But my cleaning time has tripled...lol


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm Robyn  (we were talking on PitBull Forum the other night)


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

lol yea we lived in a 30ft travel trailer moved into a mobile home and then moved to a small bedroom in IN and then to a small room in FL...so its like it got nice then went back to shitty...heres our old chat room if you want to join

Chatzy - Dog discussion


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice to meet you Mandee


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that sucks that your BFs grandma complains so much it and her kids get away with anything. i am staying at my parents house with my grandparents and my brother and his wife (who is one of the laziest whiniest people i ever met) everyone here is always complaining and i have no idea yet how much longer i have to put up with this madness i pretty much stay in my room with my dog all the time to stay away from it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes Robyn I remember. I am just HORRIBLE with names....hahaha


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well then you kinda know how it feels...

I dont want to stay in my room though lol....Lets just say I was so fed up with it that David had the car at work so I rode a bike that was too small for me 5miles into town to get away from his gma


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I joined the chat


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this old or current? my stupid date time wrong


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG....5 miles......wow


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Yes Robyn I remember. I am just HORRIBLE with names....hahaha


Same here


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

We just started chatting. Your right on time


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat&Kumho--current.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

im now bored hit me up on yahoo or aim kitkat3261022


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well this is really going to up my post-count lmao.

Man, Athena is a ball of energy tonight...


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

everyone come join us

Chatzy - Dog discussion


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

N/M i see u now


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Some friends came over tonight and brought their 10 week old lab. That wore Zoe out...lol. Went to her crate and was out...lol. Poor thing.


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

She was crated for 4 hours while we were gone to dinner and our meeting...you'd think she was crated for DAYS the ways she's acting lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL...Poor thing. Missed her mommy...lol


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think so too. She is with me 24-7...so she gets hyper after a 30 minute crating for me to run to the grocery store!

She is being goofy right now...seriously running LAPS around the house (and chasing the cat lol). I guess they are only young once lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

lol...We have alot of hardwoods so Zoe learned FAST not to run in the house....hahaha


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

the funny thing is, we have mostly hardwoods too! (except bedrooms)...I guess she hasn't learned yet lol.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

hey sorry i had to leave but ill be back next time i get on the PC


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone want to chat?


----------

